# Echo CS-400 or Husqvarna 440



## savage_sultin (Feb 19, 2009)

I am in a bit of a delema, I am going to buying my first chainsaw. I have 10+ acres of mixed wood.
I am currently looking at the Husqvarna 440 and the Echo 400, now I know there will be die hard fans of each. However I would like some guidance in this quest.
The Husky is a nice saw, two year warranty and a cartridge style filter.
The Echo is a nice saw as well with 5 year warranty and a automotive style filter.
Here are the links to the saws
http://www.husqvarna.ca/node1556.aspx?pid=12456

http://www.echo.ca/products_detailed.aspx?CategoryID=8&ProductID=107

They are both 40cc and almost identical, but if anyone has expirence with these saws, please let me know what you LIKED and DISLIKED about them. They are also the same price.
The echo saw comes with a Oregeon bar and heavier chain than the stock model the same with the Husky heavier chain than the stock model.
Thanks


----------



## Javelin (Feb 19, 2009)

The echo is a metal cased saw IMO is a better design! Also probably a longer lasting saw! The husky is decent unit however and both should work for you!


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 20, 2009)

Savage,

Good to have ya here!

Both are good saws for thier designed usage. I would consider them both as equal overall, and with all considered.

Dealer support is something you should also consider.

Bieng your first Saw, you will no doubt be needing dealer support sooner or later. Box stores are NOT "Dealers, they are retailers that sell blister packed goods. If you need support, the box stores will tell you to call the Manufacturer and there ya are, busted saw and out a couple hundred bucks and nowhere to turn but the operator on the phone.

If you have a dealer for both nearby, visit both and ask questions.
Which one do you want to deal with?

One other thing.
What are you planning to do with the saw?

Firewood for primary heat, or just for the fireplace now and then?
Just pruning and maintaining the woodlot health?
Clear cutting?

It makes a difference, and the gang here will be a great help if they knew what ya intend to do with the saw.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## limelakephoto (Feb 20, 2009)

Both excellent saws ! I lean toward echo by experience. Do you have dealers for both near by ? If so, pick which ever dealer seems most competent. Just stay away from BIG BOX stores for buying. I bought a saw at Home Depot (Echo CS-305) for $80.00. My Echo dealer laughed when I told him about it. The dealer also said.... Try to get repairs done there. I repeat BUY FROM A DEALER.


----------



## savage_sultin (Feb 20, 2009)

The Echo dealer is closer by 20 minutes. I bought a house with 10 acres and we have horses so as we clear the land off , we will also use the wood for firewood.
It is a mix of hardwood and softwood, nothing too big. I liked the echo dealer because of the way they dealt with me. Not that the dealer for the husky was rude, but he was explaining the warranty for the husky(two years) and he said that it was an industry standard. When I mentioned about the Echo 5 year he just said that was not what everyone else has.
But I just want to make sure I get a well made machine for my first saw I dont want a lemon.
Thanks for the info and feel free to keep it coming. Love this site, so far


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 20, 2009)

Eh and welcome! If you are going to be cutting alot you might want to look at a saw that can take the work load. Also having Husqies myself I love them. Very powerful and dependable. Check out the RPM rating for the saws and the hp rating. Husqies have big torque. Get a Husqvarna 372xp you won't be disappointed. Then when that one breaks down probably in 5 to 6 years depends how it is treated, buy another one and use the old one for parts. If just getting your first saw you have to learn to sharpen the chain yourself. Running a dull saw will do big damage to the saw and to the bar. Remember that a chainsaw is a dangerous thing and should be used with great care. Also warrantee's don't cover if the saw get's misproperly used ( crushed by tree or not using mixed gasoline)


----------



## mantis (Feb 20, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Eh and welcome! If you are going to be cutting alot you might want to look at a saw that can take the work load. Also having Husqies myself I love them. Very powerful and dependable. Check out the RPM rating for the saws and the hp rating. Husqies have big torque. Get a Husqvarna 372xp you won't be disappointed. Then when that one breaks down probably in 5 to 6 years depends how it is treated, buy another one and use the old one for parts. If just getting your first saw you have to learn to sharpen the chain yourself. Running a dull saw will do big damage to the saw and to the bar. Remember that a chainsaw is a dangerous thing and should be used with great care. Also warrantee's don't cover if the saw get's misproperly used ( crushed by tree or not using mixed gasoline)



5 or 6 years? With a 372XP he could cut the whole 10 acres and still have life in it.I would however recommend the 346XPhttp://www.usa.husqvarna.com/products_arborists_product_details.aspx?pid=12235
Or even the 455 http://www.usa.husqvarna.com/products_arborists_product_details.aspx?pid=149 (yeah I know I can hear it already) But it is still better than the 440 IMO.
IF you dont want something that big or if money is an issue buy a Wild Thing,and save a few bucks


----------



## savage_sultin (Feb 20, 2009)

Now the only problem is people are recommending different saws. I want to stick with these two saws. thanks for the recommendation but I want to stay with these two saws.
As far as a Wildthing, no thanks they just wont do the job.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 20, 2009)

Mantis You are correcting me on the 5 or 6 years then you recommend the wild thing? Shame Shame! Buy the Husqie or the echo Just get to work and quit thinkin about it.


----------



## excess650 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll get blasted for this but....I would opt for the Echo CS-400 over the Husky 440 because of construction. The Echo is a clamshell shortblock inside PLASTIC cases(did ya hear me Javelin?) and the Husky has a plastic lower half to retain the main bearings.

In that you have 10 acres, I think that you would be better served by either the Echo CS-530 or Husky 353. Both are similar weight, better construction, and more power. The Husky is Pro construction with vertically split magnesium cases and bolt-on cylinder. The Echo is a clamshell shortblock inside metal cases, probably aluminum, but at least metal.


----------



## Javelin (Feb 20, 2009)

Excess650
You are right I was thinking of the 440! My bad The 400 is in a plastic case! But I still consider the echo superior to the husky not by much but a little better


----------



## Zero Gravity (Feb 20, 2009)

I would not discount the Big Box stores. I bought my 353 from a dealer and did not get out the door before he screwed up. He sold me the wrong size replacement chain. I went to the Big Box store and read the information for my self. Most small dealers are very self serving. If you don't fit their mold, you might as well do your service yourself.
ZG


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 20, 2009)

Savage,

I realize you have given things a good bit of thought between these two saws, and figure either would be just right given the place you are now as new to saws.

Here's the rub. Both saws you are looking at, are good occaisional use saws that can handle a bit of flogging when needed.
They are miles ahead of the Wild thingys out there.
But they do lack in power a bit for larger trunked trees.

Stepping up just a smidge, and adding the Stihl MS250,and Husky 350 to the list of things to look at, would allow for more versatility without gaining a bunch of weight and just a hair more expense that will pay off later with longer service life.

Easier and faster cutting is a good thing, so don't limit yourself and go one step up from what makes the most sense now. Once you get going, you'll be looking for more out of the smaller saws then they have.

Best of luck to ya!!

Dingeryote


----------



## mrpotatohead (Feb 21, 2009)

I have to cast my vote for the Echo out of these two. The Echo has easier access to the air filter, a more superior air filter at that, no tooless chain adjuster gimicks, and an all metal crankcase. The particular Husky model air filter has a plastic to plastic seal around the air filter, and the Echo has metal to rubber on one side, and metal to plastic on the other. So the air filter is gonna seat better in the Echo making a better air tight seal thus keeping debris out of the engine. I personally like the anti-vibration system in the Echo better too. Husky's is too mushy for me.


----------



## DEG305 (Feb 21, 2009)

If you can buy from a dealer and not from a Box Store ieHome depot then by all means buy the Echo. You are not going to be cutting timber for a living so altho the saws that others are suggusting are great saws you don't need them and the price tags that go with them (372 husky $700+) The Echo is light and easy to handle. I have an Echo cs440 and love it and use it for it's intended purpose. I still have two years left on the warrentee and it has never seen the shop. I do however have a Husky 262xp for the bigger wood to cut but for allround use the Echo serves me well. It goes every where my ATV goes and is easlly tucked in the tool box of my truck when I drive it.


----------



## Octane (Feb 21, 2009)

Buy the Echo. Its a high-quality saw and its got a 5-year warranty.


----------



## DougNH (Feb 21, 2009)

If you limit yourself to just these two choices, you might miss a deal on a better saw. Also, I think you're aiming too low. Most people get a first saw that is grossly underpowered. For the amount of wood you will be cutting, I think you should be getting a saw closer to 60cc. 

Go for the middle saw of your not-yet-formed 3 saw plan as the first one. You don't know it yet, but this is what's coming...



FWIW, I paid less than $300 for my John Deere CS56, which has a LOT more power than your first two choices. I love that silly green thing.


----------



## Kwdog75 (Feb 21, 2009)

I own an Echo CS4400 and love it! Great saw, i've used Husky's before and they make a great saw too but myself i think Echo has great saws of this size but if i were to buy a bigger saw i would buy a Husky.


----------



## Nitro-Fish (Feb 22, 2009)

If you think you can still find your reciept after 2 years go with the echo; if you never want to have to find your reciept go with the Husky (don't know about the 440 though)! I was clearing trails with a friend that was using an echo & I was using my 353; he started having problems with his Echo (again) and threw the saw though the woods. I picked the saw up & put it on my 4 wheeler & he grabbed it again & sent it flying through the woods a second time; he said if I picked it up again it was going in the pond because thats where it belonged, to this day I think the saw is still where we left it. If a saw is worth it's weight in salt, 99% of the time you will never need the warranty (it's not like a vehicle, there just isn't that much that goes wrong with them; most of the time it's operator error & not covered by warranty anyhow).


----------



## mountainlake (Feb 22, 2009)

Whichever one you get make sure to get the carb adjusted for your gas an elevation and temp. Most come to lean from the factory trying to meet EPA regs. Some dealers might pull the caps and adjust and some might not. I think the internal parts on the CS400 have more quality the Husky's home owner saws, 300 hour EPA rating and a 5 year warrenty say a little. I have a Husky Rancher55 which is built good except the carb screws screw into plastic which can strip easy. Steve


----------



## mantis (Feb 22, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Mantis You are correcting me on the 5 or 6 years then you recommend the wild thing? Shame Shame! Buy the Husqie or the echo Just get to work and quit thinkin about it.



Trust me I am not pushing for that PAS wild thing.,But I do know that it will last for about 5 or 6 years.And you will get about the same performance out of it as the other two and save a few bucks.But if you have to chose the two,and me being a Husqvarna fan, GET THE ECHO


----------



## Taxmantoo (Feb 22, 2009)

DougNH said:


> FWIW, I paid less than $300 for my John Deere CS56, which has a LOT more power than your first two choices. I love that silly green thing.



I was hoping to steer him to a $155 CS40LE, but when I checked the local Craigslist, the only thing left was the black carrying case. There are some auctions running on eBay, but eBay prices are starting to return to normal, no more screaming bargains.


----------



## trouba (Feb 22, 2009)

Go with the ECHO especially if the dealer is good and close.


----------



## Cliff R (Feb 22, 2009)

I purchased the smaller CS-370 a few months ago. I've posted some info on the saw a few times. I consider it one tough little saw, and use it 3-4 times a week, since we cut a lot of tops, and I have a LOT of limbs to contend with. 

Overal it is a very good saw, but not an overly fast saw. The engine is a clamshell design with open transfers, and prefers to make it's power in the mid-range, with plenty of "grunt" at lower rpms, WAY more than one would expect from such a little saw. 

I will say, that as much as I like the CS-370, it would NOT run at all right out of the box, and required that the limiter screws be removed and custom carburetor settings.

I also modified the muffler, which was a big wake up call for the engine. I'm also very impressed with the 3/8" low profile chain, BIG improvement over the .325 safety chains most of these Echo saws show up with.

I'm not familiar with that model Husqvarna. If it is a "rebadged" Poulan, then for sure get the Echo!.......Cliff


----------



## weimedog (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a little Husqvarna 440e. Its a nice little saw...and, believe it or not, has a "quality" feel about it. At first I was nervous about the tooless chain/bar adjuster. Its a pretty rugged design in retospect. Its not a Poulan. Its swedish made. For limbing and fence line cleaning (What mine has in store ) its perfect. Quiet, so far really fuel efficient, just enough power...more later.

Here's my issue. If your about doing clean up and brush with a few down branches...those two saws you are looking at are perfect. If you plan to take down a tree or two and the diameter of what you are working with gets past 10 inches...you need a bigger saw.

In my humble opinion you want to look at:

Husqvarna 450, 455 Ranchers
Stihl MS290
Dolmar 510
Echo 530

These saws will all do the trick.

Even better yet find a used Husqvarna 359 or 55 Rancher for the same money.
I do have an issue with Echo..but its not really rational or logical. The pull string handle. Looks like something out of a cracker jack box. If have hear nothing but good stuff about Echo's, but those handles kill them for me for no particular reason. I know....completely unreasonable!


----------



## ckr74 (Feb 22, 2009)

As said if you go Echo most likely you will have to adj. carb. I recently purchased a CS-370 and so far I really like it. I also have a 026 Stihl but now I'm partial to the Echo. The Echo won't be worth a :censored:unless you richen it up a little. Be prepared.


----------



## SilverBox (Feb 22, 2009)

savage_sultin said:


> please let me know what you LIKED and DISLIKED about them. Thanks



I have a Echo CS-400 and I really like it. I use it for all smaller work 6" or less. It has plenty of power (mine is muff mod'd) for a 13 lb saw (wet with b/c) and always fires right up and cuts like a champ. Its a delight to put down a bigger saw and break out the 400 its like a lightsaber to slash thru the small stuff . It'll cut bigger stuff also no problem, I've cut bar deep before with it and it moves right along, but its not nearly as fast as a 70-80cc saw.


----------



## savage_sultin (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the information and the suggestions. I now know what to look for and I believe I will go with the Echo.


----------



## Guarddog1 (Feb 28, 2009)

mantis said:


> 5 or 6 years? With a 372XP he could cut the whole 10 acres and still have life in it.I would however recommend the 346XPhttp://www.usa.husqvarna.com/products_arborists_product_details.aspx?pid=12235
> Or even the 455 http://www.usa.husqvarna.com/products_arborists_product_details.aspx?pid=149 (yeah I know I can hear it already) But it is still better than the 440 IMO.
> IF you dont want something that big or if money is an issue buy a Wild Thing,and save a few bucks



I have a 346xp and a 372xp the 372xp is the way to go. If you can spend the cash the 372 with a 18" bar faaaasssstttt cutting great speed. If you cant swing quite that much the 346 is a ripper to it will just cut a touch slower its a great light little saw with some real cutting ability.


----------

